# Interest in SOST! Lot of questions!



## aspiringmilisurgeon (Jul 31, 2019)

Below are my questions. I could not find proper details regarding these questions using the search feature and old threads. If I have overlooked something, please be patient and redirect me in the proper direction.

1) Do you know if there are SOST equivalents in the other branches? If so, what are their jobs/training/lifestyles like?

2) How selective (statistically and academically, not physically) is going into SOF medicine with the AF? If you know about this for the Army and Navy as well, let me know about that as well! I am confident I can exceed physical requirements because I have trained up to BUD/S requisite standards. I am wondering about the general selection stats and academic requirements.

3) What does one have to do as a medical student or during HPSP to align themselves with this SOF medicine route?

4) SHOULD one even do HPSP if they want to go into SOF medicine or should they do regular civilian medicine and join up and attempt for SOF med afterwards? I looked into the thread on here about this topic and it seems the general consensus is that prior military experience is preferred.

5) Speaking of which, does "prior military experience" before SOF med include HPSP or does it have to be something like ROTC or actual enlistment service? In other words, will an HPSP or USUHS student be given preference or do you have to have real enlisted experience in order to be given preference?

I look forward to hearing from anyone that has anything at all to contribute to this. Thank you in advance!


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Paging @SOSTCRNA to the white courtesy phone. 

If we don’t get a response in a few days, I’ll do my best, but I am not the SME.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 1, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Paging @SOSTCRNA to the white courtesy phone.
> 
> If we don’t get a response in a few days, I’ll do my best, but I am not the SME.



At your service.  Been busy with school but I’ll respond in the am.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 1, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> At your service.  Been busy with school but I’ll respond in the am.


Preciate you sir.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 2, 2019)

I will defer to @SOSTCRNA on the SOST questions.  He’s the expert.

Regarding your medical education and training, where are you doing pre-med and why did you choose HPSP over USUHS?  I am of the strong opinion that USUHS provides an outstanding education that is focused on military medicine.  You will learn and do things at USUHS you will not in a civilian medical school.  At various points—notably as an MS2 and -4–you will also be taught and evaluated by Pararescuemen, Special Forces Medical Sergeants, SOAR flight medics, SEAL Corpsmen, SWAT medics, and physicians who have enlisted SOF experience.  

If military medicine is really what you’re looking for, you should really give USUHS a look.  Feel free to PM if you need a POC in admissions.


----------



## aspiringmilisurgeon (Aug 2, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I will defer to @SOSTCRNA on the SOST questions.  He’s the expert.
> 
> Regarding your medical education and training, where are you doing pre-med and why did you choose HPSP over USUHS?  I am of the strong opinion that USUHS provides an outstanding education that is focused on military medicine.  You will learn and do things at USUHS you will not in a civilian medical school.  At various points—notably as an MS2 and -4–you will also be taught and evaluated by Pararescuemen, Special Forces Medical Sergeants, SOAR flight medics, SEAL Corpsmen, SWAT medics, and physicians who have enlisted SOF experience.
> 
> If military medicine is really what you’re looking for, you should really give USUHS a look.  Feel free to PM if you need a POC in admissions.



Thank you for your comment, sir. I currently attend The Ohio State University as a neuroscience major. I have not fully qualified for HPSP yet, but it is still a viable option for me. My GPA is a 3.88 and my MCAT a 519. I am an EMT and have presence in the international research stage, including a presentation. I hope this gives you some background.

I have done my homework on how USUHS works and I will be applying there. Having the opportunity to chose certain elective rotations M4 year so that I could do ranger school or air assault school to strengthen both my experience as military personnel and for SF med selections would be excellent. So yes, I agree with you that this would be a profound experience based on what I know. The only thing that’s holding me back from choosing it is having to live in DC itself. I am an adaptable person and I do not mind where the military would deploy me/make me live in the future, but I was hoping to get away from the bad Ohio weather to something warmer. But, I’m always willing to suck it up and get over this. 

I will not be applying for another year or so, so all my doors are still open if you had other advice to offer.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Aug 2, 2019)

aspiringmilisurgeon said:


> Below are my questions. I could not find proper details regarding these questions using the search feature and old threads. If I have overlooked something, please be patient and redirect me in the proper direction.
> 
> *Ok, lots of questions here.   I'll see if I can help you out.*
> 
> ...


----------



## aspiringmilisurgeon (Aug 2, 2019)

Thank you tons for such a detailed response. I’m no surgeon yet and I can’t speak for my physician skills yet either, but as far character goes: my answer to that question would be that a SF Med is the light at the end of the tunnel for the greatest warriors in the US, but also another brother with the same responsibilities as them when it comes to getting on your knees and getting dirty. I’m not one to have an ego and that’s what I despise most about some civilian surgeons—that head highness. I’m not sure if that’s the right answer or not, but that’s probably what I would repeat again even if you were to tell me that’s the wrong answer (aka genuine answer). Thank you so much for all the information. I will keep this all in mind.


----------



## aspiringmilisurgeon (Aug 2, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I will defer to @SOSTCRNA on the SOST questions.  He’s the expert.
> 
> Regarding your medical education and training, where are you doing pre-med and why did you choose HPSP over USUHS?  I am of the strong opinion that USUHS provides an outstanding education that is focused on military medicine.  You will learn and do things at USUHS you will not in a civilian medical school.  At various points—notably as an MS2 and -4–you will also be taught and evaluated by Pararescuemen, Special Forces Medical Sergeants, SOAR flight medics, SEAL Corpsmen, SWAT medics, and physicians who have enlisted SOF experience.
> 
> If military medicine is really what you’re looking for, you should really give USUHS a look.  Feel free to PM if you need a POC in admissions.



I PM’d you, sir.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 20, 2019)

Found this.....


----------



## Arf (Nov 4, 2019)

@SOSTCRNA Does the navy have any equivalent for SOST? I’m extremely interested in this as well and am considering crossing branches and even going through another selection.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Nov 4, 2019)

Arf said:


> @SOSTCRNA Does the navy have any equivalent for SOST? I’m extremely interested in this as well and am considering crossing branches and even going through another selection.



Nothing near as developed or formal unless it is brand new.  The army has the GHOST teams but they are not the same.  SOST was always pretty good but the level of training and funding sine coming under Special Tactics is night and day.  Only thing comparable is the JMAU over at Bragg.


----------



## Srna0118 (Dec 28, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Nothing near as developed or formal unless it is brand new.  The army has the GHOST teams but they are not the same.  SOST was always pretty good but the level of training and funding sine coming under Special Tactics is night and day.  Only thing comparable is the JMAU over at Bragg.



Hello,
I was looking for more info on SOST and this forum came up.

I am new to this website, but look forward to learning more about SOST. I was a med tech in the air force, became a nurse, and am now starting CRNA school this summer. Would you happen to know if I will be able to apply right after/during school, or am I required to get experience as a CRNA first?

Also, forgive me if I'm jumping the gun here, but what is your personal/family life like while on a team?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2019)

Srna0118 said:


> I am new to this website, but look forward to learning more about SOST.


We’d like to learn more about you first, please go to the intro section and post a little something about you.  That should be your very next post.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 28, 2019)

Congratulations on getting into a program, lots of hard work ahead of you. My understanding is that currently SOST is taking new grads.  I have my own opinion on that but the Air Force didn’t ask for it.  I, and others, have posted a bit on SOST here, look it over and see what questions are already answered then feel free to ask new ones.  

Pet peeve, drives me crazy when people say they are super excited about SOST etc in one breath then ask how busy they are going to be in the next.  Yes you will need to have some answers for your family at some point but expect to be busy and far away a lot.  Mission calls, you gots to go.  Besides, you and your family have no idea how busy and stressful the next three years are going to be.  Your wife and kids will need to get used to doing family stuff without dad, you will be in the OR or in the library. (If you want to graduate that is)

Good luck and focus on your short-term goals but remember those long-term goals for those times when you are sick to death of getting treated like shit day after day.


----------



## Arf (Dec 29, 2019)

@SOSTCRNA
How long is the pipeline? Is the pipeline the same for all members of the team?


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 29, 2019)

Arf said:


> @SOSTCRNA
> How long is the pipeline? Is the pipeline the same for all members of the team?



It has changed since I left so I don’t know exactly how long but it is essentially the same for all SOST members.


----------



## Srna0118 (Dec 29, 2019)

SOSTCRNA said:


> Congratulations on getting into a program, lots of hard work ahead of you. My understanding is that currently SOST is taking new grads.  I have my own opinion on that but the Air Force didn’t ask for it.  I, and others, have posted a bit on SOST here, look it over and see what questions are already answered then feel free to ask new ones.
> 
> Pet peeve, drives me crazy when people say they are super excited about SOST etc in one breath then ask how busy they are going to be in the next.  Yes you will need to have some answers for your family at some point but expect to be busy and far away a lot.  Mission calls, you gots to go.  Besides, you and your family have no idea how busy and stressful the next three years are going to be.  Your wife and kids will need to get used to doing family stuff without dad, you will be in the OR or in the library. (If you want to graduate that is)
> 
> Good luck and focus on your short-term goals but remember those long-term goals for those times when you are sick to death of getting treated like shit day after day.


Thanks for your insight! It's going to be a rough 3 years, but nevertheless I look forward to it.
I've took some time to look over some of the valuable info you have posted on here. there was one in particular that you posted an attachment of a presentation of the different teams and their capabilities, etc. On there it says that most of the time you administer IV anesthesia, and not the gas machine. Logidtically i guess that makes sense but In your experience has this been the case? Also, what kind of training/experience were you doing stateside while AD on a team? Reason I ask is because a lot of the AD CRNA's I have talked to said they dont really get a good variety of cases and usually moonlight to get an all around good experience/variety of cases.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 29, 2019)

Srna0118 said:


> Thanks for your insight! It's going to be a rough 3 years, but nevertheless I look forward to it.
> I've took some time to look over some of the valuable info you have posted on here. there was one in particular that you posted an attachment of a presentation of the different teams and their capabilities, etc. On there it says that most of the time you administer IV anesthesia, and not the gas machine. Logidtically i guess that makes sense but In your experience has this been the case? Also, what kind of training/experience were you doing stateside while AD on a team? Reason I ask is because a lot of the AD CRNA's I have talked to said they dont really get a good variety of cases and usually moonlight to get an all around good experience/variety of cases.



Didn’t mean to paint too gloomy a picture. School is fun, just a lot of work but that is how it should be.  It is a complete transformation in your thinking process from RN to provider (not an insult to RNs, just a different job) and you will get tired of never being right, even when you’re right. Which program will you be attending?  

Gas vs TIVA (Total Intravenous Anesthesia) will depend on what’s available. I used Narkomeds in Balad in 2005 on my one conventional deployment and old draw over vaporizers in both my Philippine deployments with SOST. I don’t think anyone uses draw overs anymore. The vast majority of my deployment anesthetics were TIVA because you can’t keep an anesthesia machine in your front pocket. You can however, do an anesthetic with one 10ml syringe. 2 if you want paralysis.

Case variety is an issue for all military healthcare which is why SOST moved their teams to UAB and Miami et al.  I think more and more military healthcare providers will end up in civilian facilities.


----------



## Srna0118 (Dec 29, 2019)

Interesting stuff. 
I've also heard that too about military healthcare providers. with the DHA transition and the lack of variety for providers, it looks like a lot will end up in civilian hospitals. Anyway it sounds like this will be a great experience all around. 

I will be attending Barry University for my program by the way.


----------



## chrisbouchelle (Dec 21, 2020)

I have a question, I am currently inbound college but am thinking about joining the Air Force to become a pararescuer. I was planning on finishing after basic and all that stuff. But, I was just wondering what is the best way to start out to try and be on one of these SOST. Should I just finish my bachelor than try to enlist. I am just stuck and honestly have no idea what to do and just want some options and help with my decision. Thanks.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Dec 21, 2020)

chrisbouchelle said:


> I have a question, I am currently inbound college but am thinking about joining the Air Force to become a pararescuer. I was planning on finishing after basic and all that stuff. But, I was just wondering what is the best way to start out to try and be on one of these SOST. Should I just finish my bachelor than try to enlist. I am just stuck and honestly have no idea what to do and just want some options and help with my decision. Thanks.


Seems like you are asking different things.  Are you interested in becoming a PJ or obtaining the education and training to qualify for one of the SOST positions?  Those are two completely different things.  
Read through the postings on Pararescuse and SOST and check out the Onesready podcast as there is lots of Special Tactics info and even a segment on SOST.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 23, 2020)

What is Air Force Pararescue (PJ)?






Unconventional Surgery, USAF SOST





These might help with a starting point.


----------

